# Ebay Fakes?



## dannyboy3103 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if I could tap into the fountain of your collective knowledge for a little guidance. I have been following vintage Omega Seamasters (600's, 30's etc)for about a year now on ebay and i'm about ready to get one. However, the ones I like seem to be in excellent condition at the best prices and from Thailand. There seems to be a hell of a lot from Thailand which obviosly makes me wonder at the legitimacy of them. Am I being too suspicious? I found a site which shows exploded drawings of the original calibres and everything seems as it should. But couldnt they be modern fakes? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Kind regards, Dannyboy3103


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know anything about Omega Watches. But if you get anything from Thailand or Hong Kong and cheap it's probably 99% rubbish

Tony


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are loads of fake vintage Omega out there on bay, my advice is avoid bay altogether and buy from a collector from a forum, you will pay more but you probably won't get stung......


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dannyboy3103 said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if I could tap into the fountain of your collective knowledge for a little guidance. I have been following vintage Omega Seamasters (600's, 30's etc)for about a year now on ebay and i'm about ready to get one. However, the ones I like seem to be in excellent condition at the best prices and from Thailand. There seems to be a hell of a lot from Thailand which obviosly makes me wonder at the legitimacy of them. Am I being too suspicious? I found a site which shows exploded drawings of the original calibres and everything seems as it should. But couldnt they be modern fakes? Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards, Dannyboy3103


Welcome to the forum,

probably fakes, I have not seen them though, how much are they going for? A legitimate Omega Seamaster holds its value, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.

There are many experts here that will be able to help you. Don't part with any money until you do a full research ,

good luck MartinÂ


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

dannyboy3103 said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if I could tap into the fountain of your collective knowledge for a little guidance. I have been following vintage Omega Seamasters (600's, 30's etc)for about a year now on ebay and i'm about ready to get one. However, the ones I like seem to be in excellent condition at the best prices and from Thailand. There seems to be a hell of a lot from Thailand which obviosly makes me wonder at the legitimacy of them. Am I being too suspicious? I found a site which shows exploded drawings of the original calibres and everything seems as it should. But couldnt they be modern fakes? Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards, Dannyboy3103


Oh Danny boy the wallet will soon be leaking.

Please be careful, there are many dishonest people out there. As I posted earlier I have seen replicas that would fool most people. Buy from a reliable source only or assume it is a copy.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The 30's and 600's have frequently been redialed. They usually do them up with a black dial with triangle markers. The rest of the watch can range from pretty good to just a collection of old parts cobbled together. 

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm sure there are exceptions, but generally I don't buy from overseas (present company excepted :hi. The legal recourse in the case of a problem is just way too troublesome. And eBay is not known for siding with buyers consistently. A friend of mine was fired from there for siding with a buyer against a seller in a formal dispute.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Buy from a collector on a forum is my advice too. Forums are full of like minded people, ebay is full of people who just want money. Ive had very few bad deals on the forums, and quite a few on ebay over the years. Also if you dont know the subject that well you will defo get ripped off on ebay. Remember, if it looks too good to be true... it is!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd avoid buying anything from Thailand, you will almost certainly end up with a fake. Possibly a half decent fake if you're lucky, but still a fake... If you're after the real thing, you'd be better off at least sticking to ebay in the UK, or better still as others have said, a dedicated watch forum.

Good luck with your search anyway mate.


----------



## dannyboy3103 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all for such a rapid and honest response, you've undoubtedly saved me at least Â£300.00! Will take the advice, save up some more and buy from a forum. Who knows maybe one of you guys!

Thankyou all once again and hope to speak soon.

Kind regards, Dannyboy3103


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Further to the previous posts, a good few years ago i bought a Girard Perregaux from a Thailand seller and the gold lettering on the dial had been so badly retouched it looked awful.

I instantly when to check the posted images, all i can say is they must have touched them all up in photoshop, one pixel at a time.

I was new to Ebay at that time so i didn't do any thing apart from tell my self not to buy from Thailand again.

regards steve


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been looking at stuff from Singapore, I take it the same advice applies?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

I would say so, anything from asia especialy


----------

